

Poll: How do you use your iPad? - imcqueen

Tried to submit a HN survey but I don't think I have enough karma...<p>I have an iPad and to be honest I don't think I use it for 10% of what it's capable of. What do you use your iPad for? Am I missing the boat on something?<p>http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/SCTW2BK<p>I'll post the results upon completion so it's open to everyone.
======
rudiger
You're not missing the boat on anything; my primary use for the iPad is as a
coaster.

------
noonespecial
There aren't nearly enough categories in that survey. I didn't see "musical
instrument" or "control surface for robots" (both of which are on my list).

iPads are general purpose computing devices. Like all GPCD's _nobody_ uses
them for more than a tiny fraction of what they could be used for. Its that
they happen to be able to do _your_ 10% that counts.

------
imcqueen
clickable link: <http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/SCTW2BK>

